# CO2 Refill Questions/Discussion



## Will

Maybe the plant disscusion subforum is the best place for this...

I have a couple questions regarding the refilling of my 20G CO2 Cannister. It would be great to have some input from everyone else using compressed co2 tanks.
_
How much are you paying to fill your tanks? per lb? per 20lbs?

Where are you going to refill your tanks? Where do Burlington guys go for best price?_

I've called a dozen industry type places in Burlington, and gotten two quotes so far:
Classic Fire Protection : $43.50 for 20lb On the Spot Refill
Star Gas Bay Area : $27.00 for Refill with tank dropoff, up to a weeks wait.
And I've gotta call Gas Link back next week for a quote.

Thanks for any help and comments. I've tagged this thread appropriately so it can be a resource for future searches


----------



## Darkblade48

Are you filling a 20 gram CO2 cylinder?

As for CO2 refills, the price for (say) a 10, 15 and 20 pound cylinder usually do not differ that much (at the same location, of course). This is why it is usually recommended to go with the largest sized CO2 cylinder.

You may want to check out Norwood, they had the lowest price when I last checked.


----------



## XbrandonX

Norwood's system was out of commision last I checked.. but they may have fixed it by now.
Its in Etobicoke close to Kipling & Queensway


----------



## Will

Darkblade48 said:


> Are you filling a 20 gram CO2 cylinder?
> 
> As for CO2 refills, the price for (say) a 10, 15 and 20 pound cylinder usually do not differ that much (at the same location, of course). This is why it is usually recommended to go with the largest sized CO2 cylinder.
> 
> You may want to check out Norwood, they had the lowest price when I last checked.


No, I'm filling a 20 Pound cylinder.

Yes, Norwood is a popular choice. For me it's a 100km round trip,
Camcarb is also popular. But again it's a 125km round trip.

Thanks both for posting.


----------



## Dis

Best prices around hamilton, burlington. Used to fill up a 10lbs for $15-18. Cant quite remember.

Hamilton Fire Control
445 Wentworth N HAMILTON, ON L8L5W7
905-527-7042


----------



## Will

Dis said:


> Best prices around hamilton, burlington. Used to fill up a 10lbs for $15-18. Cant quite remember.
> 
> Hamilton Fire Control
> 445 Wentworth N HAMILTON, ON L8L5W7
> 905-527-7042


Dis, that sounds promising, thanks. Do they fill on the spot?


----------



## Dis

They have one person that comes in every day of the week and works until 3 or 3:30. So if he is there he will fill it on the spot. I could never make it before 3:30 so I would always just come back the next day.


----------



## tom g

*co2 fill*

Hey there

Dry ice and gases 
Charged me .... 22.30. .... Fill a 10 lbs
3.50 ...... Haserdous waste
Plus taxes 
29.15

Usually go to norwood but he had no c02 and usually
Does cash

Cheers 
Tom


----------



## Evans11

I know its too far for you, but for the others in the area, Camcarb charges $22.00 Tax Included for a 10lb refill.

155 Signet Drive
North York, Ontario
M9L 1W9


----------



## Will

Thanks for sharing, this is a good resource thread for everyone, so keep sharing your co2 refil locations and cost! in Burlington & surrounding area or not! Don't matter. Thanks everyone.


----------



## k2x5

Not much help to you, but to add to the resource thread:

I get mine filled at PraxAir in Barrie; they don't fill, only swap, you have to buy into their program, but fills are fairly cheap. $19 for 20lb


----------



## Will

Here we go! Wait it's empty? Well then... Guess I will need to refill right now after all. Though the cannister was still 1/2 full.


----------



## Darkblade48

Perhaps you have a leak somewhere?

Or perhaps that 6-fold manifold is draining your CO2 faster than you can imagine!


----------



## Will

I'm fairly certain it was just empty to begin with. I was just told it was half full when I got it, and someone at one of the companies I spoke with confirmed that the weight it was meant it was about half full. I'll have to weigh it again and see if the weights changed... I ran the one hose off it for about 5 minutes before it puttered out.

Does anyone keep their cylinder on a scale all the time so they can track the upcoming tank ends?


----------



## manmadecorals

where is this norwood that everyone keeps talking about? do they also recertify your c02 tank?


----------



## Jaysan

Is this the Norwood?
Norwood Fire Extinguisher Co


Address:62 Advance Rd,
Etobicoke ON,
M8Z 2T7


----------



## Darkblade48

manhtu said:


> where is this norwood that everyone keeps talking about? do they also recertify your c02 tank?





Jaysan said:


> Is this the Norwood?
> Norwood Fire Extinguisher Co
> 
> Address:62 Advance Rd,
> Etobicoke ON,
> M8Z 2T7


Yes, Norwood will recertify CO2 cylinders.

As with most information regarding pressurized CO2, the contact information for Norwood can be found in my article regarding pressurized CO2 (linked in my signature).

And yes, that is Norwood's address.


----------



## manmadecorals

Awesome i just called and was quoted $15 to re certify and about $20 to refill for my 15/20 lbs tank. 

but i won't be able to get it done until he gets his licence renewed again which should be around mid next week


----------

